# Help needed please



## on_the_fly (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like my hair really spiked clubby style for NYE, is there anyone who would be able to do this for me as my housemate who would be able to do it can as shes had an operation recently


many thanks 

please can pay in Alcohol !


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 22, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> can pay in Alcohol !



Don't pay in advance, or it could get messy up top!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2005)

Stick yer fingers in electric socket that should sort ya out


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 23, 2005)

Ok thats no Sponge Bob X Box for you now !


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Sunspots (Dec 23, 2005)

^^^^^^

Reminds me of:






Or what I do with mangos:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 23, 2005)

I should ok known better than to ask for help


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Stick yer fingers in electric socket that should _short_ ya out


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 23, 2005)

How longs your hair then? i.e. why can't you do it yourself?


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 24, 2005)

To do that and get it really well done takes 2 people


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

did you sort this out?


----------

